# Advice for rhinestone application, and where to buy swarovski crystals



## Bling01 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi everyone im brand new to this forum so bear with me please  i am based in the republic of ireland and have started my own rhinestone business, i have purchased the roland gx24 and a heat press machine but........ im also wanting to affix swarovski crystals to the bows on horse riding hats, i was using the Kandi Corp Professional Touch applicator wand (which is light purple in colour) but the crystals dont seem to be sticking to the material. I know that they can stick to it as i have seen it done before, does anyone know of a better applicator wand currently on the market? Also at the moment i purchase my swarovski from a company in the uk but im thinking i must be able to get them cheaper than this as i have seen companies in the uk also in rhinestone business that use swarovski, and at the prices they are selling t shirts etc, i would make no money whatsoever  i have been warned against sourcing them from china so.........any ideas anybody??????

Thanks x


----------



## Fauxfax (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not expert in rhinestones but you didn't get a reply so here goes. 
Are you sure you are giving it long enough to get really hot? Can you get the crystal to stick to anything? Is it only the bows it won't stick to? If it sticks to other things okay then it must be the bow material, otherwise it's the wand or the way you are using it. The girly coloured wand should work okay. The wand is just a glorified soldering iron. I've got one of those and it worked fine (they stuck) although it didn't fit the jewels I had exactly. Is the tip fitted on closely? Are you using the correct size holder for the jewel so it gets lots of contact and gets really hot? Is the glue visibly melting? Melt one to a piece of cloth and smear it. The glue should be visible. If you see this glue then the wand works okay and it is the bow fabric that is not compatible. 
Is it beadsandcrystals.co.uk you are using? I see they do a bulk 1440 crystals for £35. Still quite expensive. 
Consider making your own bows, putting crystals on them and then retro fitting them to the hats. Bruce.


----------



## Bling01 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, yes it is beads and crystals that i currently use, and yes when i use the wand to stick crystals to other fabrics they stick fine, just not with the horse bows, guess i will have to resort to making my own, thanks again


----------



## Fauxfax (Aug 7, 2008)

I do like your idea of the horse hat bows. I guess you would have to check competition rules re the hats and find out what you can do but otherwise the design possibilities are endless - red bows with black gems, white with black, pink with black, pink with silver, silver with white etc. It's a small and subtle detail. You can then sell the hats as a whole item. I hope it's successful for you. I particularly think little girls will love it. My daughter can't see past pink. Her basic rule in life is 'If it's pink it's good.' Her other one of course is 'Vegetables are evil.'


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone have a price list for Nova that they will share I have email and requested a catalog and price list, have not received anything from them. I have one from ShineArt. Thanks inadvance.
Ruby


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Just give Nova a call. The woman that sends out catalogs and price lists only does so once a week (so she said when I was there). If you call and remind her she can do it then.

-James


----------



## sukie64 (Sep 16, 2008)

If the hotfix crystals will not adhear to the item, you can use the non heatfix crystals. Flatback crystals can be used using a bonding glue such as e6000. You would put a dab of glue on the stone, and then apply.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks I called back and they told me it was mailed out on friday and today is wednesday and I still havent' received it, but a forum member sent me a price list and order form.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok,

Just be sure it is current. I didn't send you mine since it has been several months and I would always confirm current prices. When I got my first ShineArt catalog and price list they raised their prices one month later...

-James


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I still haven't received it I have and order form that another forum member sent me and a price list I am going to list what I want then fax it to them for a quote.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I would email them the quote if you want a quicker reply. Last time I faxed an order I ended up having to email it too. Also you really don't have to use their order form...as long as your email is descriptive enough that works too. Example:

Korean Rhinestone

10ss Crystal Clear 1 bag


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Also remember that Nova buys a lot of their stones from Shineart, so you are likely to get a better deal from shine art then Nova.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Nova told me they now go direct to the same suppliers and no longer purchase from or are affiliated with ShineArt.

-James


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nova told me they now go direct to the same suppliers and no longer purchase from or are affiliated with ShineArt.
> 
> -James


 
I also heard this about 7 months ago,,,


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that replied I have a price list from both companies now.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Does shine-art wholesale to Uk?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure, but here is the email you can email and ask. info@shineartusa.com


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

The korean crystals have a better rep than the chinese.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I have heard I want to try the Pellosa I hear they really shine so that is what I plan on going with.


----------

